# The Sausage Maker Smoker



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 19, 2018)

Many of you know that I use a TSM Digital country smoker 30lb.
This is by far the best electric smoker I have used and owned.

My TSM Smoker is 2 years old now and going strong.

NOTE: The new model now comes with 2 temp probes, one being wireless with bluetooth for your smart device. Mine does not have this.

Here are the specs of the smoker (Taken from TSM Site)

Features include:
• Digital control & internal temperature sensor built-in for precision
• Smoke diffuser lowered to maximize meat capacity
• Smoke diffuser ventilated to disperse smoke more evenly.
• Drip collecting base directs drippings underneath smoker. 
• Large rear casters and push/pull handle allow easy mobility. 
• Raised heating element for cleaning clearance underneath the burner.
• 1000 Watt, 110V Heating Element

Specifications:
• Top bracket for hanging ham, and turkey
• Full Stainless Steel Construction
• 1 3/4” distance between shelves.
• Optional opening for steam generating
• Inside Dimensions: 16 3/8” W x 15” D x 24” H (minimum) 32” H (maximum) 
• Outside Dimensions: 23 1/2” W x 18 1/4” D (23 3/4” w/ rear handle) x 47” H
• Roof Dimensions: 22 3/4” W x 18 1/2” D

Comes With:
• 4 Shelves
• 3 Wood Dowels
• Stainless Steel Sawdust Pan
• Removable Shelving Brackets


The new model.
Smart Cooking Thermometer Specifications :
• Displays temperature in real-time
• Comes with 2 temperature probes
• Wireless Range : 50 meters / 150 feet
• Built in Timer and Temperature Alarms : Done Temperature Alarm, Range Alarm, Time Count-Down Alarm.
• Works with iPhone 4S or later, iPad 3rd generation or later, iPad mini or later, iPod touch 5th generation and later, Android 4.4+ devices with bluetooth 4.0 module.

My pics of TSM Smoker.







Following are pics of the smoker. This is the back side housing for the electronics. Showing the probe for the digital meat thermo. I have not used this.












The back side is removable with SS screws.






The side vent hole for air or extra probe insertion. I thought about using my fan i had installed in my Bradley but the hole is directly across from the element. The mild air blowing could ignite the pan or Amazn so i opted not to use a fan.






The front side of the digital controller. This is just a set temp control, when you need to bump the temp you need to push the button to adjust. A PID control would be nice here.
Last year my red switch broke and element burnt out. With some forum help i got a new switch, installed a new element and hard wired it to a 12/2 cord and now run it off my Auber 1575w PID which makes the smoker even better.







The top chimney with vent.






The roof is not hinged and can be tilted back and even removed if needed. The roof is also insulated. I use metal bars for the sausage as the keep hot while smoking.






Here you can see the temp sensor on the back panel. It is wired into the stock controller. The element is elevated and sits above the bottom, also has a vented top drip protector. You may see the feet the wood pan sits on.






A Char-Broil smoker cover fits perfectly.






My pro's
Perfect sausage smoker for hanging or shelf.
All insulated
Roof comes off
shelf supports come out
Amazn pellet tube works great in it
Wood pan sits of feet about 1" above the element.
(dont sit the pan directly on the element. It will ignite) could be a con
All SS and made in the USA
No water pan. Yeah thats a pro for me.
1000w element
Great customer service

So here are my few cons about it.

No built in PID
Rear wheels could be better grade instead of hard plastic type
Not a very good bbq smoker for say brisket, butts, ribs


But its so expensive?

Yeah well keep buying MES POJ


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 19, 2018)

Ya gotta love the design! B


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2018)

I'd have one tomorrow if I could afford it!
How about you sell me your old one & you get the new model!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 20, 2018)

nepas, I have 30lb TSM smoker for about a year now. It's not a "country style" smoker. Initially, the temp controller was off by 30-45 degrees comparing with my TempPro08 and TempPro20 which I now for sure right on spot. Even after I replaced original temp controller with new one (they sent another temp controller to me) it did not resolved the issue. So, I had to buy Auber PID and rewire the smoker. It works great now. According to specification from TSM, you cannot raise temperature higher then 250F. Question for you: have you ever raised it any higher? Thank you!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice looking rig the guy.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2018)

pushok2018 said:


> nepas, I have 30lb TSM smoker for about a year now. It's not a "country style" smoker. Initially, the temp controller was off by 30-45 degrees comparing with my TempPro08 and TempPro20 which I now for sure right on spot. Even after I replaced original temp controller with new one (they sent another temp controller to me) it did not resolved the issue. So, I had to buy Auber PID and rewire the smoker. It works great now. According to specification from TSM, you cannot raise temperature higher then 250F. Question for you: have you ever raised it any higher? Thank you!



Highest i could get my smoker was 233* even with the PID


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hmmm... I was able to raise slightly higher - between 260-275F with chimney 3/4 closed. It's like 25-30 degrees difference and I am not sure why....


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks for the post . I'm in line to get something to replace my mes 30 . Love the design of the country version . The top load would work great for me . I'm stopped at no PID , and the max temp . Just need to think on it some more. Thanks for the write up .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks for the post . I'm in line to get something to replace my mes 30 . Love the design of the country version . The top load would work great for me . I'm stopped at no PID , and the max temp . Just need to think on it some more. Thanks for the write up .



Auber does make a temp/pid that could fit into the housing, its square looking. Im sure if you are eeeeelectronic savvy you could wire it.

You would think that for the price of the smoker they could have put a PID in it.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2018)

nepas said:


> You would think that for the price of the smoker they could have put a PID in it.


 I had one in the cart on Monday , then had that exact thought . So I've been looking at some others . Not ruled this out yet though . Love the top load .  The temp really is a non issue . I don't use the MES any higher than that for what I do .


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks for the post .  I'm stopped at no PID , and the max temp . Just need to think on it some more. Thanks for the write up .



The high temp thing...  You have a perfectly good oven don't you ??  I finish most of my cooked meats in my oven...  My smoker is for smoking...


----------



## wayoutwest (Jan 30, 2019)

I like my MES. I've had no problems.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2019)

I looked at one of those before I built my smoker. Great unit for what it offers. I wanted one that could handle 100# of sausage, and I was not paying the $5 grand askin price. So I built my own. I also wanted propane for my heat source because it is what I am familiar with. It is what my uncles use.  My heat is more versatile, When I close off the outside ring of propane jets, I have 9000BTU's and can dial it in 90*-225* no problem and hold steady easily. with the outside ring of jets open, I have 18,000BTU's and can run 180*- 300* no problem. Low heat for sausages and bacon, higher heat for everything else. And I have 36cu.ft. of smoke chamber space.


----------

